# looking for handgun ammo? AR mags?



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

We have in stock at Mike's.....
9mm
38 spl
40 s&w
45 acp
Five box limit, per person, per caliber.

Still no 22lr, 5.56 or 7.62x39 but we're trying.

Also have AR15 mags in stock.


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*Ammo*

44mag. 44 spl ? Thanks maxfold


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Yes on 44 mag.
No 44spl


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Whats the price on the mags? PM me if you need to. Thanks


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

They're $49.99.

They are Rock River 30 round mags with OD green anti tilt followers. I know they are expensive but we are trying to get what ever we can.


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

good stuff, kerry! good seeing you man. 

fyi guys - plenty of 9mm, 40 and 45 available as of lunch time today. blazer brand, 50 rd boxes. very reasonably priced.


----------



## Big "E" (Dec 6, 2012)

GI mags right?


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah. Theres about twenty left. I think they lowered the price of the mags to $39.99. Ammo is pretty much gone again.


----------

